# Focus T25



## wingchun100 (Jul 2, 2014)

Now before anyone says anything, I just want you to know I am no longer affiliated with Team Beachbody (the company that makes this workout). I WAS a coach, but I quit this past week. If you visit the link to my blog, you will still see Beachbody stuff on it. That is because I haven't had time to change things yet. But I just wanted to get that out of the way because I have been on this site a while now. I don't want anything to be considered a "spam" post and therefore ruin my credibility.

Having said that, I am sharing this because I like the workout, and I just wanted to know if anyone else has done it while also describing my experience so far.

I don't know if anyone has tried this or not. A lot of people on the boards seem to frown on home based fitness programs, and I understand why: a lot of them are fads marketed by "gurus" who don't know what they are talking about, but I assure you that isn't the case with this one.

It's made by Shaun T, the same guy who did Insanity and Asylum. The only difference is it is 25 minutes a day, 5 days a week. However, it packs the same punch as Insanity because there are NO breaks until the cool down at the end. I am only on day 4, but my calves are KILLING me. There are a lot of jumping jacks, switch stances, etc. These will tear your lower legs up in no time flat.

I know that once I am done, my endurance will be through the roof. A couple years ago I was only halfway through Insanity (30 days out of 60) when I went to my wing chun class and I was able to outlast all my classmates. They were hunched over trying to catch their breath, and I wasn't even breaking a sweat!


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 2, 2014)

didn't like insanity at all not even looked at another beachbody workout.

i go to high impact circuit training and am easily one of the fittest there


----------



## wingchun100 (Jul 2, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> didn't like insanity at all not even looked at another beachbody workout.
> 
> i go to high impact circuit training and am easily one of the fittest there



I liked it, and I have done quite a few of their workouts.


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 2, 2014)

Focus T25 has been my favorite... it gets the blood pumping and is pretty hard work. The Insanity workouts were too full on for me, I much prefer the 25s.

I personally like structured exercise routines as in the timing built in etc. and you can shuffle the daily's around how you see fit. I don't follow the program, but do one of the T's on my off days from HKD or just in the mood to get my heart racing, good for the core.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jul 3, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Focus T25 has been my favorite... it gets the blood pumping and is pretty hard work. The Insanity workouts were too full on for me, I much prefer the 25s.
> 
> I personally like structured exercise routines as in the timing built in etc. and you can shuffle the daily's around how you see fit. I don't follow the program, but do one of the T's on my off days from HKD or just in the mood to get my heart racing, good for the core.



I'm loving it too. Tony Horton and Shaun T are my two most favorite Beachbody trainers. Next up I want to do a hybrid of P90X 3 and Focus T25. Why? Because P90X 3 is only a half hour a day, which makes it a perfect companion to Shaun's 25-minute workouts.


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 3, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I'm loving it too. Tony Horton and Shaun T are my two most favorite Beachbody trainers. Next up I want to do a hybrid of P90X 3 and Focus T25. Why? Because P90X 3 is only a half hour a day, which makes it a perfect companion to Shaun's 25-minute workouts.




Does it need equipment?


----------

